# Sick Doe



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 19 mo. old Nubian Doe that has what appears to be the Scours. She kidded about a week and a half ago, the little Doe died as the Dam had no idea what to do with it and it was too late when we found it. She was wormed while Pregnant. Does anyone have any idea what s going on with her or what I can give her, she is eating and drinking fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be cocci or worms.... when she kidded ...she was stressed and it triggerd one of these.... You can get a fecal ....to find out what it is for sure...but... I suspect one of the two...... Sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry she lost the kid. 

I would take her temp. 
Could be cocci or worms but you want to rule out a infection. If she has a normal temp and is acting normal then get a fecal done and treat accordingly.


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Already re-wormed her and started Corid treatment. Temp is OK


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad temp is OK... :thumb: 

with treatment started....you should see improvement within a couple of days.... the scours should start getting thicker to firm... not stay scoury...

How much and what wormer did you give?...also make sure... you give it 10 days later....

The Corid... how are you dosing it? Is it diluted or straight? This is used for 5 days straight... 1x a day... :hug:


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

I talked to my vet and he said I'm doing everything right, I'm also giving antibiotic, 3cc's 1 X daily for the next 7 days in case of an infection. The wormer I'm using is Safe Guard. The so-called Scour's is just mainly clear, only slightly yellowish from time to time with no mass to it. The vet says I'm on the right track and thinks the main problem is Stress !


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What type of antibiotic? 3cc's for a nubian doesn't sound like enough unless she is a mini nubian? I would give her Ivomec dewormer. Safe Guard doesn't really work these days. What is she eating? Is her appetite good? I'd give her some cinnamon oatmeal and yogurt.


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Doe is fine..........very hard feces, NO scours, she is in full blown heat also, eating great, drinking great, runningaround, doing great !!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

if the little doe died thats a really bad sign. once i had a boer goat. she had 2 kids. first the doeling died then the mother goat and then the buckling. your goat could die x_x :dazed:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe that could have been worded a little different, and without an image and x's...

Oldgoat, glad she's doing better  keep it up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> if the little doe died thats a really bad sign. once i had a boer goat. she had 2 kids. first the doeling died then the mother goat and then the buckling. your goat could die x_x :dazed:


 I agree... that this statement was a bit harsh ...please remember... to keep it friendly and fun....


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mother Doe fine, Not Dead, doing great, but still following treatment schedule. Vet said it would not hurt to continue the treatment even if she was showing no signs of any problems, that prevention was worth a thousand mistakes in not doing the follow up treatment just in case ! Thanks for everyone's suppoert and help, I really appreciate the assistance from everyone. Nice to know folks are concerned and there's still people that want to give advise and a helping hand to total strangers......................again, Thanks to everyone out there , it really means a lot to me !!


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

NO SCOURS....NO SCOURS............VERY HARD FECES !!!...........................EATING & DRINKING FINE, NO BLOOD , NO MUCUS, NO NOTHING , NO PROBLEMS, SHE IS FINE NOW.................THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP AND CENCERN !!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad that she i sodding well!  
It is good that you followed thru with the treatment just to help prevent infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy... she is doing better ......great job...goat momma.... :greengrin: :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I know it's too late for the little doeling but did you make sure the milk was flowing for her to nurse?? I only ask as i learned this the hard way last year with my Nubian doe. We lost 1 kid because we thought the milk was flowing good when he was nursing but it wasn't. I've never had this problem with my boers. But now when everyone kids I milk them just a tiny bit to make sure the milk is coming out for the babies. Sorry about your doeling but I'm glad mommy is doing better for you now.


----------

